# SmartUpgrade - virus?



## Jen987

For about a month, everytime I start up my laptop (Windows XP), a popup has come up saying something like:

SmartUpgrade module detects a new version for Internet Download 3.0.22 is available. 

I can then choose to click on "Download", "Later", or "Never remind me". When I click never remind me, it still comes back. Is this a virus and how do I get rid of it? Thank you so much.


----------



## Backwoods166

Jen987 said:


> For about a month, everytime I start up my laptop (Windows XP), a popup has come up saying something like:
> 
> SmartUpgrade module detects a new version for Internet Download 3.0.22 is available.
> 
> I can then choose to click on "Download", "Later", or "Never remind me". When I click never remind me, it still comes back. Is this a virus and how do I get rid of it? Thank you so much.



I don't think it is a virus but rather an annoying program (I could be wrong ).  Anyway, if it pops up when you start your computer than it is likely in your "start up".  Go to start menu, hit run, type in "msconfig", go to the start up tab, uncheck everything besides your antiviri/internet, and maybe some other program you want to start up when windows opens, click Ok or whatever.  Allow computer to restart.  After restart you will get a pop up box saying something about "selective start up", check the box to tell it to shut up, click ok.  After that it shouldn't pop up.  I would also advise trying to figure out what program this is and delete it if you don't want it.  Also, you can google it for more info.


----------

